# is my splitter going into second stage?



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

how do i know if my splitter hydrolics are going into the second stage im hearing about? The reason i ask is because i was also told i shouldnt be able to stall the engine at all because of the second stage and a bypass when splitting nasty stuff. Im splitting alot of ash right now and in some of the knotted and or twisted wood i can really bog the engine or somtimes stall it. 22 ton huskee. just bought it 2 days ago at tsc.


----------



## woodsryder (Apr 26, 2012)

aaronmach1 said:


> how do i know if my splitter hydrolics are going into the second stage im hearing about? The reason i ask is because i was also told i shouldnt be able to stall the engine at all because of the second stage and a bypass when splitting nasty stuff. Im splitting alot of ash right now and in some of the knotted and or twisted wood i can really bog the engine or somtimes stall it. 22 ton huskee. just bought it 2 days ago at tsc.



Contact Speeco Splitters online...bypass may need adjusted..also check the lovejoy couplings between the engine and pump for tightness..mine worked loose on third truckload of wood ..spider was shot..new splitter .."assembled in USA" sticker on it man was I pissed..somebody not doing their job right..


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

woodsryder said:


> Contact Speeco Splitters online...bypass may need adjusted..also check the lovejoy couplings between the engine and pump for tightness..mine worked loose on third truckload of wood ..spider was shot..new splitter .."assembled in USA" sticker on it man was I pissed..somebody not doing their job right..


whats lovejoy couplings? is that slang for somthing? how do i adjust bypass? and where is it thanks for reply


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 26, 2012)

First things first...
Are you running it at full throttle?


----------



## owbguy (Apr 26, 2012)

2 stage pumps have a pressure relief switch that automatically releases at a preset psi. typically, they are set at around 500 psi, iirc. that means when the ram experience resistance the pump will keep operating in first stage until hydraulic pressure reaches 500 psi, then switch to the second stage. the speed of the ram will slow down when in the second stage. the pump has a gallons per minute rating. the first stage runs at a higher gpm rate than the second stage. stage one is faster but has less power; stage 2 is slower but has greater power.

stalling the engine could mean 1 of these 2 things. 1st, the pressure relief is set too high so the pump isn't switching to second stage. 2nd, the wood is tough and your splitter doesn't have the power.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 26, 2012)

You should not be able to stall that thing, stop the ram yes but the bypass should keep it from stalling. The lovejoy is a three piece coupler between the motor and pump. If it is stalling the motor it is working. Call Speeco and see what they recomend. And run it at full throttle only.


----------



## triptester (Apr 26, 2012)

There are only a few things that should cause the engine to stall;
Engine speed set too low, max hp. developed at near full speed.

An older worn out engine.

Pressure relief set too high, I believe Huskee splitters use a Energy brand control valve. The relief adjustment is located under a plug just above the return port. Remove the outer plug inside you will find either a slotted or hex adjusting screw, turn the screw counter-clock wise 1/8 turn at a time. Adjustments should be made with a gauge mounted on the hydraulic system but is not neccessary.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> First things first...
> Are you running it at full throttle?


yes balls to wall


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks alot everyone! i sent speeco a message ill see what they say. Also ill be checking the valve adjustement tonight. maybe adjust it a bit. this splitter is 2 days old i know it can run better than this.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

here is their reply. i dont want this thing going somwhere for repairs! damn i just got it i need to use it.

Aaron, The pump will shift into a second stage when splitting more difficult logs. We would have this go to a local service center for warranty repair, with a copy of the receipt. I can locate a service center in your area with your zip code. What size and type of wood are you experiencing the stall issue with? We do not recommend adjusting the pressure settings on the machine. Regards, Shaun StinnettCustomer Service Representative 303-279-5544 (Main)800-525-8322 (x1147)303-278-3432 (Fax)[email protected] SpeeCo Inc. Farming accessories and tools, log splitters, post hole diggers and custom manufacturing.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have my splitter on the trailer but to answer your question, I did a few tests. First of all I tried to split a piece of 5 ¾ inch oak at less than half throttle to see if I could stall my engine. My engine did not stall, the second stage kicked in and the ram was much slower but it still tied to cut until the ram was all the way out. I then put a piece of 2x4 between the end of my splitter and the piece of oak to take up the gap on the end. The splitter would snap the piece of oak log in two. I think Owbguy is right. If you don’t see or feel like your splitter is downshifting like a car in to a lower gear your second stage is not kicking in and or your pressure relief valve is not opening up. Either way, my engine does not stall out. I would check with Speeco, they are a great bunch to work with. They can walk you through an adjustment over the phone. 

Because you can split most of the wood and the engine stalls then chances are the love joy is not slipping. Your 22 ton splitter could most likely go up to 26 ton or more but the manufactures set the pressure relief valve around 20/22 ton as a safety measure or the splitter would self destruct. Someone should be able to talk you through the adjustments or we have one member on here who is with Speeco that you should call direct. He can walk you through it. 

This is the log I tried to split.. This is oak 5 ¾ inches to 6 inches I do not recommend trying this but I know what my splitter can do.. 

View attachment 235680


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Iska3 said:


> I have my splitter on the trailer but to answer your question, I did a few tests. First of all I tried to split a piece of 5 ¾ inch oak at less than half throttle to see if I could stall my engine. My engine did not stall, the second stage kicked in and the ram was much slower but it still tied to cut until the ram was all the way out. I then put a piece of 2x4 between the end of my splitter and the piece of oak to take up the gap on the end. The splitter would snap the piece of oak log in two. I think Owbguy is right. If you don’t see or feel like your splitter is downshifting like a car in to a lower gear your second stage is not kicking in and or your pressure relief valve is not opening up. Either way, my engine does not stall out. I would check with Speeco, they are a great bunch to work with. They can walk you through an adjustment over the phone.
> 
> Because you can split most of the wood and the engine stalls then chances are the love joy is not slipping. Your 22 ton splitter could most likely go up to 26 ton or more but the manufactures set the pressure relief valve around 20/22 ton as a safety measure or the splitter would self destruct. Someone should be able to talk you through the adjustments or we have one member on here who is with Speeco that you should call direct. He can walk you through it.
> 
> ...



they replied i put it in my previous post. they dont want me to adjust it. 
wow thanks alot for the test!


----------



## avalancher (Apr 26, 2012)

Now hang on a dang second. The pressure relief setting that everyone is yacking about has nothing to do with the pump dropping down into the second stage. That is done entirely at the pump and has nothing to do with the valve. The pressure relief setting on the valve does nothing more than dump fluid back through the return line to the tank if the entire system goes over a preset, usually 2800 PSI. 
Now, if you feel that the pump is not dropping down into the second stage, that is a totally different problem. Once the relief in the valve lifts and dumps back to the tank, most hydraulics will respond with a "squealing" noise.

If you just got that thing from TSC two days ago, bring the thing back and exchange it. If you take it to a "repair place" you could end up weeks without your splitter and I am sure you didnt plunk down $1000 to park your equipment at a repair place.

Now for some basics. Have you checked the fluid level in the tank?Most TSC stores assemble the splitters and fill the tank,and it would be perfectly believable for someone to only dump a gallon or two in there and call it "good enough". Low fluid can starve the pump and give you a low pressure problem like you are describing.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 26, 2012)

+1 on the taking it back for a different one. 

Why should you end up for a few weeks without a splitter. If you were to buy a new shirt and two buttons were missing would you keep the shirt? 

My thoughts were... The splitter stalls out. It should not do that. Let them fool with it.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 26, 2012)

speeco replied again:

Aaron,

That sounds normal to me that it is bogging down in tougher pieces of wood. That is the pump shifting into the second stage. How large around are the pieces that are stalling the engine? Are you running the engine at full throttle?


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm with Avalancher on this...


----------



## avalancher (Apr 26, 2012)

aaronmach1 said:


> speeco replied again:
> 
> Aaron,
> 
> That sounds normal to me that it is bogging down in tougher pieces of wood. That is the pump shifting into the second stage. How large around are the pieces that are stalling the engine? Are you running the engine at full throttle?




Big difference between bogging down the engine and stalling it. Even with my 35 ton Speeco I manage to bog the engine from time to time, especially when pushing a four way head, but you never should end up actually stalling the engine. Here is how it works.

Chunk up a round, and engage the directional valve. Ram pushes forward on the first stage and engages the wood. As pressure increases, the pump drops into its second stage, somewhere around 500psi. Pressure increases, and of coarse load on the engine slows down RPM.
When it reaches 2800PSI and the round still hasnt split, the safety pressure relief valve in the directional valve releases, bleeding off any pressure beyond the set point of 2800 PSI. Generally its at this point you hear the tell tale squealing sound.The engine continues to bog because its still pushing up close to that 2800 PSI range, and will continue to do so until you release the directional valve handle. At no time should the engine actually stall.

If the engine is stalling, its either a problem in the pump not shifting down,or an obstruction on the outlet side of the pump up to the valve, the valve itself, or the relief valve not lifting soon enough. If its just bogging, any number of things like the governor on the engine not adjusted correctly or not working period, poor fuel, or any number of things including expecting more than what the machine can do.

If you know that the machine is not shifting down into the second stage, its a problem with the pump, because as I said before this is all done at the pump and has nothing to do with the valve, hoses, cylinder, operator, congress, Obama, or the chilli cheese fries you had for lunch.

No matter what the problem is, if you know its not shifting down, then take it back and bring the biggest, meanest, and ugliest girl you can find along with you to convince the store manager to give you a new one or your companion will drag him into a cattle water tank for an afternoon romp session complete with orange marmalade and cheez whiz.


----------



## triptester (Apr 26, 2012)

When the pump shifts to high pressure mode the the movement of the wedge will slow noticably but continue to move forward. If the pump is not changing stages the wedge travel speed will not change and the engine will stall when splitting larger wood. Adjusting the pump can be more difficult, best done with a gauge.

Adjusting the relief on the control valve is relatively simple and can be done in a couple minutes.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 27, 2012)

well guys maybe it just needed to get broke in. i ran it about 3 hour last night it it ran very good, even at 1/2 throttle. heres a vid of the worst peice i found last night. You can hear the engine bogging down and i let off lever and retry a couple times then it goes.these vids are all at full throttle.Click the picture to play:



2nd video:



and another:


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no audio here but it looked fine?


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 27, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> I have no audio here but it looked fine?


yes it worked with me on and off on the valve to let pressure build up between lunges. The audio tells it all though on the engine bogging. Maybe this much is normal. if i didnt keep letting off the lever though it would have stalled in the first video.


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats not right.
Take it back.


----------



## triptester (Apr 27, 2012)

If there was a pressure gauge on the system you would see that the only time there is pressure is when resistance exists. As soon as the control lever goes to nuetral pressure will be "0". The pump is working fine but the relief setting in the control valve is set just a touch too high.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 27, 2012)

triptester said:


> If there was a pressure gauge on the system you would see that the only time there is pressure is when resistance exists. As soon as the control lever goes to nuetral pressure will be "0". The pump is working fine but the relief setting in the control valve is set just a touch too high.


thanks. you said turn it counterclockwise 1/8 turn right?


----------



## triptester (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, turning the adjustment screw counter-clock wise will decrease the relief pressure. But without a gauge to tell pressure, the amount of adjustment will be trail and error so only make small adjustments at a time.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Apr 28, 2012)

triptester said:


> Yes, turning the adjustment screw counter-clock wise will decrease the relief pressure. But without a gauge to tell pressure, the amount of adjustment will be trail and error so only make small adjustments at a time.



i turned it 1/8 turn tonight. that made a a big differance in some nasty twisted rock elm. i might try another 1/8 turn tomorrow. thanks alot!


----------

